# Rod Builders Day



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Is this coming weekend&#8230;Friday and Saturday and the Gulf Freeway store! We will have Vendors, specials, and door prizes. Roger Seiders from Flex Coat will be here doing his expert demo's on handle installations, Donnie Paul from FUJI, Paul Howarth from REC (Recoil guides), Brett Crawford with Tour Star Grips, St. Croix, and we will have a setup to display our new Batson Products, Bill wasn't able to come this year, but will be here next year.
There will be door prizes and sales both days. If you currently build rods or are thinking about it, come down and see what all the talk is about on building your own custom rods!
Our new location in Katy will be open on Monday, April 30th with the Grand Opening May 3 - 5. There will be door prizes all 3 days. Shimano and Diawa invested their own money for a "Store within a store" concept. They have their own section that is exclusively their products!
Both Stores will be running on our new Touchscreen POS System! We are really excited and will help us to got to the next level to better serve you. The Gulf Freeway store will be live on the new system this coming Monday.

Hope to see you this weekend!

Terry


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this like the sale last week except for rod builders?


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

Gulf Coast Tackle???

Gonna try and make it.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited, 12800 Gulf Freeway.
This is not the same as the Sample Sale, we will be discounting everything in our rod Component section (we will be blowing out the last of our G Loomis blanks) and we will have vendors for you to meet and discuss their products and new innovations. There will also be demos Saturday on handle installation, marbling, and threadwork.
Come on down and check it out!

Terry


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Swampland Tackle*

Lance and I extend our congratulations to Danny Meyer and Staff on the opening of the Katy "Destination" type sporting goods facility in the Houston Area. If the Katy store is considered an Upgrade of the Gulf Freeway store it will surely boggle the minds of those who attend the grand opening.

We have attended a number of the FTU in-store rodbuilding events in the past. Anyone interested in building fishing rods should not miss the opportunity to attend the FTU Rodbuilders day and meet all the special people who are scheduled to demonstrate products and techniques.

Go early and stay late - to much to see for the average rodbuilder in one day.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Terry I will be there tomorrow and or Saturday. See you then.


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd like to be there Terry, But I have a crawfish cookoff to win.
Jay


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Jay, sorry you won't be there. If things change and you can make it either day, do stop by the Bullard table. Silvia will have some surprises for all. Good luck with your cook-off.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Terry do you have a schedule when all the demos are going to be?


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

Terry, I am ready to start my first build, are the specials going to be worth a trip across town as opposed to getting my supplies at the Katy store?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, I wish I could go to that! I'm in the rod building mood right now and would love to learn some new tips.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Terry, will the discounts be effective all day long friday and saturday?? Im in need of lots of supplies...and tomorrows payday!


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, the special will be all day both days! And its always worth the trip when you have experts like Roger to show you some new tricks

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/fishing/Rod-Building-Events/page169.html

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Schedule of demo times?*



DPFISHERMAN said:


> Terry do you have a schedule when all the demos are going to be?


X2


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

I am going to be there Sat if nothing happens. 

I am fixing to start my first build. Driving 2 + hours from Sulphur. Is there a certain time that would be better to be there?

Thanks


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

For those who made it to the FTU Vendors' Days on Friday, some of them got to meet Michael Ryan. Michael is an injured veteran of the war in Afghanistan. As part of his rehab when he came home, Michael was sent by the Army to Project Victory-a program the Army funds for injured soldiers in Galveston. While at Project Victory, Michael discovered rod building. He has built a number of rods since being released from Project Victory, and had a couple of them with him to show off his work. The FTU Vendors' Days continues on Saturday, and Michael will be back again tomorrow to meet more rod builders.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Go if you have ANY TIME on Saturday...*

I was there for most of the day today and I really enjoyed meeting everyone and hanging out with Doug, Terry and Danny. What a great event where you can meet so many Factory Reps: Fuji, REC Recoil, Bullard, Batson, Flex Coat, Tour Star...the new Winn Golf / Fishing Grips, Several Custom Rod Builders...like Lloyd and Dottie Pepper, that have Cool Rods for Sale...not to mention all of the Great Deals that FTU has on so many items like Close Out Pricing on G.Lummis Rods and REAL Discounts in the Rod Building Department!!!

If you get my drift and you have any time available on Saturday, Go By FTU on I-45 and Fuqua, you will not regret it...I had a BLAST earlier today!!!


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Im gunna try and make it by around 5:00 tomorrow after work!!


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

I made it there about 5 after everything had shut down, but took advantage of the discounts..had the opportunity to meet bennie from QT, and of course pick terrys brain, walked out with another blank (FTU-BSRT66L) and a great set of micros to try my hand at a spiral baitcasting setup! I always leave there having learned something new. 

sent while "working"


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

So, for those that went, how was the Saturday turnout? Missed it the last 2 yrs, but hope to get back on track, as I enjoyed the times I did go.


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

I got there about 1 Saturday. Was very few people there and some of the vendors were either gone or picking up to leave. Not enough traffic for them to stay.

Did meet Roger with Flex Coat and he gave me a DVD and book. Learned about marbling and saw some nice rods with some of the builders there.


----------

